

What the Prism Stories Tell Us About the Press - jdp23
http://www.skatingonstilts.com/skating-on-stilts/2013/06/stewart-baker-nsa-minimization-interception-greenwald-guardian.html

======
jdp23
By Stewart Baker, formerly general counsel of the NSA, with perspectives from
Bart Gelman of the Washington Post.

